# Q & A on Gestone



## Princess-Debbie (Aug 23, 2010)

Hello

I am just in the 2ww and have been taking 1 x 400mg a day but think the normal amount is 2 x 400mg per day.  Is anyone else only on one?  I am worried it is not enough now! X


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

What did your clinic tell you to take?  I had 2 a day, but I don't know what mg they were.  If you were instructed to do this by the clinic then I am sure that they know what they are doing and remember they want to give you the best chance to get a BFP.

x


----------



## lulabell75 (May 10, 2011)

Hi,

I'm just in 2ww and I was told to do 2 a day and mine are 400mg. Check with ur clinic to see what they say and voice ur concerns. They should give u more to ease ur mind if that's what u want. When I got my BFP 5yrs ago, they were going to let me just stop them, but I insisted I wanted to continue as I had read this was common practice else where. They were very supportive and gave me the extras.


----------



## Flames (May 15, 2011)

Hi!

I'm not quite sure if this is the right place to post this question but it's worth a try.  I am probably going to use Gestone injections for my FET because I bled from day 9 of my fresh IVF and my clinic advised that Gestone is supposed to be good for women who experience early bleeding.

I was just hoping to hear from anyone else who has had a similar experience and who has used Gestone and, even if not got a BFP at least not bled so early or maybe to hear from anyone who is using it at the moment.  I was also wondering what dose you use as it seems to come in 2 doses.

Thanks x


----------



## nickys 1 (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi Flames
We have just finished our second round of ivf, and sadly got a  , but i didnt want to read and run and hope i can help with anymore questions you have.
I started using gestone before et and it was increased from 50mg to 100mg 2 days after et because i had some brown discharge, the clinic told me this was prob implantation, sadly it was not. I carried on using it until my test date and then once i had tested, was told to stop, i then started bleeding a day later 
We have a frostie and are hoping to have fet later this year, i hope i have helped.
Good luck
Nicky xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

A place to ask all those questions on the dreaded Gestone ... and equivalents ..


         


Mini xx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Oh Thanks Minx , A Gestone Q and A  I'm on prontogest harpoons , i'm 2 days off OTD and just wondered (and praying ) that having no bleeding is a good sign and not just down to prontogest . So my question is have you experienced bleeding on prontogest ?  Or does it stop it all together ?


----------

